# Estate agents



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

Other than Dubizzle, can anyone recommend good property finding websites for Dubai - I'm talking for rent and preferably sites that are accurate in their descriptions, with the usual caveats for estate agents...


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

The gulf news site might be an option you just might want to check out GNAds4U


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

what are you looking for?


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

marc said:


> what are you looking for?


Three bed villa - I'm commuting to Abu Dhabi so on the right side of town


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

greens / springs?

email this girl she is good;

[email protected]


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

marc said:


> greens / springs?
> 
> email this girl she is good;
> 
> [email protected]


Hi Marc, can you recommend a good agent for 2 bed apartments in the Marina?

Cheers


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yes, 

[email protected]

he is Marina / JLT guy there.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

marc said:


> yes,
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> he is Marina / JLT guy there.


Thanks! I'll contact him


----------

